# new addition,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

chloe our shih tzu,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG shes gorgeous can i have her please  great pics, I see she is loved already


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> chloe our shih tzu,


the pups are lovely !
But that is a cracking looking little girl collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> the pups are lovely !
> But that is a cracking looking little girl collie


i didnt think she is the kinda dog blokes like,,,lol,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i didnt think she would be a blokes kinda dog,, but she is kinda cute,,


Your daughter not the pup divy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is very cute collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she is very cute collie


who my daughter or the pup,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> who my daughter or the pup,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,


now i can see were the little girl gets her looks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> who my daughter or the pup,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,


both  great pic of you and the pup


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> both  great pic of you and the pup


lovely puppy but I'd give your little girl a home anyday she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Collie she looks just like mia did when i got her.She is gonna change colur to gold and black. Sunnung little thing


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

*squish* just adorable!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely pictures, I just love that breed when they are babys, Its their bottom jaw that sticks out with little gappy teeth that make them look well cute lol.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhhhh sweety


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw absolutely adorable................


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

not my kind of dog but she is cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww she's gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwww.................................


----------

